

Boxcar: A self-balancing distributed services protocol - dugal
http://engineering.indeed.com/blog/2012/12/boxcar-self-balancing-distributed-services-protocol/

======
youknowjack
Curious to hear opinions from people who've done service load distribution
with hardware or software load balancers...

